# TopBettor is providing tips, predictions and statistics for sport. Download it today!



## TopBettor (Nov 30, 2020)

TopBettor is providing tips, predictions and statistics for sport. Our goal is to deliver predictions based on statistical analysis. The system uses a unique machine learning algorithm by analyzing form, past meetings, squad quality, injuries and on the basis of these and other data elaborates the most likely outcome of each match.













						TopBettor - Apps on Google Play
					

TopBettor is providing tips, predictions and statistics for sport.




					play.google.com


----------

